# Dog Selection: Best Fit vs. Lifestyle Adjustment



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

This is a quasi-hypothetical question however hopefully you can see correlation with the real world outside the Internet. Anyway . . .

For those of you who own protection dogs, or even sport dogs that are an integral part of your life, did you choose the best dog that fit into your life, or the best dog for the job and then adjust your lifestyle to compensate?

To elaborate a bit, I suspect most people couldn't keep up with dogs like a Malinois or Dutch Shepherd, or even a Jack Russel Terrier or Patterdale (not PPDs but working dogs so only a bit off-topic). Even the high-drive German Shepherds are probably more demanding than most in an Urban environment with the 9-to-5 type jobs can easily fit into their life. However, overall, those are the breeds best suited for protection work (sport or street or actual K9/sentry work).

On the other hand, there are dogs like the American Bulldog, Rottweiler, Bullmastiff, and a few others of the Molosser or even something like a Bouvier. These tend to be lower energy and seem like they would be a better "fit" for most lifestyles. However, most are not cut out for it, yet there are obviously some that can do it. There are Presa from Red Star earning SchH and PSA titles, American Bulldogs doing SAR and getting Ring titles, a few Bouvier that seem to be from good working lines.

So in short, I am interested which philosophy most of you chose, either selecting a breed or line that was a best fit for your current lifestyle, or the best dog for your job and then making whatever changes in your life that were necessary to compensate. If the second, what influenced your decision (e.g. bad neighborhood, just love dogs and wanted something fun like SchH, something to protect the wife & kids while you're away, etc.) and what changes you made (either making time to train or protecting non-dog-savvy people from your dog via their own ignorance/stupidity and vice versa, training for you spouse, kids, family, etc.).

-Cheers


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

I definitely picked the breed that fit my lifestyle the best, I could stop doing protection sports tomorrow (not that I will LOL) and I'd still own Malinois.


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

I really love the very high drive GSDs. My 2 keep me going even when I would like to sit down & take a break! With all that 'drive' , training is so easy. I do SchH & PPD training with my dogs. So I guess that I would have to say that they fit my lifestyle, because I have adjusted a good deal of my life to meet their needs. My dogs live in the house with me & with out getting the 'work' that they need, that would not be possible, at least not peacefully.


----------



## Lee Robinson (Jun 22, 2009)

You live with the dog even when you are not training...so go with the dog that is best for YOUR lifestyle and then try to make the most of it.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

There are bulldogs getting ring titles ??

What is it you are looking for ?? Do you have a dog ?? If so, what is it ??


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> There are bulldogs getting ring titles ??


Jon Naroditsky got a MR Brevet on his AB Mongo. Brad Hardin competes with them. Not sure his titles though. Leri Hanson has an APBT with a MRI and FRII, a Bandog with a FRI that at least competes in Mondio. There's also a Mondio Ring Dogue De Bordeaux. Not saying they're falling off the trees, but they certainly ARE out there.

http://www.clubmondio.info/TitledDogs.htm



> What is it you are looking for ?? Do you have a dog ?? If so, what is it ??


Personally? Currently dogless. I'm looking for something to fill the deterrent/family protector role, and a take-everywhere dog I could train with regularly but not have to run marathons to keep up with although I am reasonably flexible. Just kind of seeing what's out there breed wise, but I have looked at ABs, Presa, Malinois, Dutchies, Bouvier, a few others, some more serious than others. I'm kind of undecided as for what route I'd take as far as training, although it'd be an in-house family dog as well as a PPD/deterrent, and I'd be the one doing all the training as that's not something that excites my wife all that much. So in terms of this thread, finding a balance is kind of important but I do want something I can spend a lot of time with and have around when I'm not at work.

-Cheers


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> There are bulldogs getting ring titles ??
> 
> What is it you are looking for ?? Do you have a dog ?? If so, what is it ??


Not to many. Diesel just recieved his PSA1 recently- he already had his FR1


DUAL GR CH WHITE MOUNTAIN'S MACK DADDY "DIESEL" 

FR1 PSA1 PD1 WST2 WPT3 IDT3 GDT TT CGC CD1 CTD OFA NCL


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Are you into the training from scratch? I knew I did not have the time or the skill to raise and train a Dutch Shepherd puppy so I got one trained and a bit older. There is still is an unlimited amount to do and learn even if you get your dog already trained. My dog has as much drive as ill ever need a dog to have, some may like a bit more of the crack head crazy in a dog than mine has but mine does make for a great family/ house dog for me. Most dog owners would still say he is too much and get rid of him. It really doesn’t take all too much to satisfy what these dogs need to be content there just not the kind of dog you can do nothing with. I had a friend who went and got two labs from hunting lines. Would just put them in the yard and leave them there from morning to night. He thought there was something wrong with them because they dug up the yard, dug up the sprinkler system and trashed everything. So he got rid of them, then he went and got what he calls English labs. All they are, are lab shells they don’t do anything. They don’t even fetch, he loves them. I wonder how long it took to breed the lab out of labs? I think most people just get a breed of dog so they can say they got one they really don’t want what the dog is all about. There are great Mals and Dutch dogs out there that are a year or two old that are not crazy strung out dogs that will do anything you want for as long as you want and not trash things at home.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Chris McDonald said:


> Are you into the training from scratch?


I could go either way. I have trainers I trust, and aside from my family I do not have many hobbies and want to spend a lot of time on a dog. I do find pups to be kind of a pain, however that's part of the package. Hence, I could go with a pup or a young adult.



> I knew I did not have the time or the skill to raise and train a Dutch Shepherd puppy so I got one trained and a bit older. There is still is an unlimited amount to do and learn even if you get your dog already trained. My dog has as much drive as ill ever need a dog to have, some may like a bit more of the crack head crazy in a dog than mine has but mine does make for a great family/ house dog for me. Most dog owners would still say he is too much and get rid of him. It really doesn’t take all too much to satisfy what these dogs need to be content there just not the kind of dog you can do nothing with.


Yeah, I want a dog I can do things with, however I also have to have a dog that will not need to go on 5 mile runs everyday when it's -30 degrees or colder and literal blizzard conditions. So I guess I am trying to say I am willing to adjust, but I don't want a divorce either.



> I had a friend who went and got two labs from hunting lines. Would just put them in the yard and leave them there from morning to night. He thought there was something wrong with them because they dug up the yard, dug up the sprinkler system and trashed everything. So he got rid of them, then he went and got what he calls English labs. All they are, are lab shells they don’t do anything. They don’t even fetch, he loves them. I wonder how long it took to breed the lab out of labs?


That's kind of sad, about the hunting labs.



> I think most people just get a breed of dog so they can say they got one they really don’t want what the dog is all about. There are great Mals and Dutch dogs out there that are a year or two old that are not crazy strung out dogs that will do anything you want for as long as you want and not trash things at home.


Yeah, I'm trying to not be "most people" but still be realistic. One thing I am enamored with about the Malinois, just as one example, is the athleticism. It would be a shame to get something like that and not do something with it. I would also argue the same about a working line AB (yes Jeff, they're out there  ) or any working breed for that matter. They seem to love to work and are eager to please. It would be kinda pointless in my mind for me to get one and not try to push myself and the dog to a high level by doing something.

-Cheers


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

im biased but after having a few breeds i vote for the gsd i havent had a mal so cant comment on them but gsd are just so much fun and without question i do believe they can fit into a 9-5 lifestyle if raised that way and given the right area while being kenneled rotts are nice as well and they fit into a household very easy dont require as much exercise or work but that is exactly why i like my gsd


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I've chosen most of my dogs, be they show dogs, obedience dogs, working terriers, working GSDs or pets to best fit their job. ALL of the working terriers I've owned have been house dogs. Borders, Norwich, JRTs.
My Show dogs( Kerry Blues, White Bull) had as much energy and drive as the little guys. They were all house dogs and acted like it when in the house.
If they live in the house they fit my lifestyle and they make adjustments. Doesn't matter what their drives are. They adjust.
As Kadi said with her Mals, I'll always have a terrier and/or a GSD for life. Probably one of each. 
My GSDs are kennel dogs only because of the shedding. After years with the terriers it's hard to live with all that frickin hair from the GSDs.........at lest for my wife. :-D:wink:
The other breeds and mixbreeds I've had have been house dogs except for a very large GSDXDane. He shed like a GSD. ](*,)
Well........there was a ST. Bernard that was a kennel dog.....but I was still living my with my parents at the time and mom wanted to hang me because of all that slobber every time it came near the house.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i guess my lifestyle is suited to my breed of choice (or maybe vice versa, IDK), a GSD. a GOOD one. they require me to get out and get my own excercise as well as their's, even when it IS -30F; none of us want to be out long, and it's exhilarating when you're out there and NICE when you come in: everyone settles nicely.

in more moderate situations, well, we get out, work/play, doesn't take all that much time really, and it's fun. and the hair: well, i have "hair tolerance" i guess. just a little extra protein


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

I just quit running my own business and went back to working sometimes 15 hr days. As long as I get out and throw some balls untill my dogs drop, they are containable, my neighbors don't want to kill me and they haven't done any damage to their dog houses. I try for twice a day play times but sometime all I can do is one 8 minute throw fest and it's just enough to take the edge off of them. 

Had Mal's and no matter what you did with them they didn't sit the hell still, drove me nuts just watching them circle. My GSD puppy can be a pacer too but if I get him out he quits, not so with the Mals.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: Jon Naroditsky got a MR Brevet on his AB Mongo. Brad Hardin competes with them. Not sure his titles though. Leri Hanson has an APBT with a MRI and FRII, a Bandog with a FRI that at least competes in Mondio. There's also a Mondio Ring Dogue De Bordeaux.

So you are looking to do Mondio with your dog ?? If so, I would tell you to go the other way from a bulldog, and for DAMN sure not a DDB.

Denise worked her ASS off with a pretty interesting dog. She had two others that bombed. Had NOTHING to do with her. Her work ethic was really good

Far as I know Hardin doesn't have a title on Lucy yet. If your goal is just to do a brevet, then sure, get a bulldog. But honestly I think you should just get a GSD.

What happens when you like the sport, and the dud bulldog won't go any further than a brevet ?? No thank you.


----------

